
Black newborns significantly more likely to die when looked after by white drs - smohnot
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/18/health/black-babies-mortality-rate-doctors-study-wellness-scli-intl/index.html
======
rbecker
Did the study correct for birth difficulty? I.e. were white doctors more
likely to get harder cases? The study abstract doesn't say, and I can't access
the full text.

